# bees wax as a sealer



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

a lady has approached me about acquiring a small quantity of bees wax to seal a poured concrete kitchen counter. any and all suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

The only advice I will give on this one is . . . DO NOT PROVIDE A WARRANTY of any kind


----------



## Jeffrey Todd (Mar 17, 2006)

Right on, Dave. No warranty, no guarantees of anything - too many unknowns; composition, moisture content, age of concrete, etc. 
I would think it would do a decent job of sealing as concrete is porous, but I don't know about color change, durability, etc.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

>I would think it would do a decent job of sealing as concrete is porous . . .

Ever tried to get spilled wax off "unsealed" concrete?





















Dont ask, no questions answered!!


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

I'd *guess* that she has a finished concrete countertop in her home that she periodically needs to seal/polish to keep stains out. Not the actual finish sealing.

Unless she has it on established concrete countertop authority that this is what needs to be done, she would need to try it on a small inconspicuous area first to see how it performs.

-rick


----------



## SleepyHollow (Sep 18, 2004)

I checked google under " uses for beeswax" and there was a item on useing beeswax on counter tops.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

For a strictly decorative counter or a bathroom counter, it may be ok. But it sounds like a bad idea for a kitchen counter because if you set a warm pot on the counter, the wax will melt.

Check out the "wax" section in this link.

http://www.cement.org/decorative/Concrete%20Countertop%20Sealers.pdf#search=%22concrete%20counter%20top%20sealer%22


----------

